# JD 655 starts hard



## ilkebees (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a 655 I have had for 15 years with 1300 hours (you don't count the extreme right hand digit right). I am having a hard time starting it. I have a new battery and checked the glow plugs and all work fine (took the glow plugs out and checked with a battery, cherry red!). The tractor is in a 40 degree garage but when I turn it over it cranks and cranks. The rings are weak since it smokes when pushed hard. Can poor compression or dirty injectors be causing this. It always started right up until this winter. Seems to start fine in the summer when it is warmer. Thanks...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ikebees! Any idea what the compression is in each cylinder? Shouldn't be smoking with that few hours on it. Are all the filters clean especially the air? A clogged airfilter will be responsible for engine smoking and also excess fuel consumption too! Do you have a block heater on it despite keeping it in an above freezing environment?


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

ilkebees said:


> I have a 655 I have had for 15 years with 1300 hours (you don't count the extreme right hand digit right). I am having a hard time starting it. I have a new battery and checked the glow plugs and all work fine (took the glow plugs out and checked with a battery, cherry red!). The tractor is in a 40 degree garage but when I turn it over it cranks and cranks. The rings are weak since it smokes when pushed hard. Can poor compression or dirty injectors be causing this. It always started right up until this winter. Seems to start fine in the summer when it is warmer. Thanks...


AT 1300 hrs, I doubt that you have an engine in poor mechainical condition( low compresion) but the valves might need adjusting. Generally, a diesel that is in reasonable mechanical condition will start at 40°F if it has a good battery to drive the starter and has adequate fuel and air. 

You've checked the glow plugs and they appear to work but are they working when you try a start? If not, there may be a bad relay or fuse.

Do you have aequate fuel flow from the tank through to the injection pump?When is the last time you changed the fuel filter? Tank valves often have screens around them and they get blocked with crud. Have you opened the drain on your fuel filter or sediment bowl and drained off the water? When did you last check the air filter? Are you using the correct weight of oil for the ambient temperature that you ae operating in?

I would check the air and fuel delivery system and make sure they are up to snuff before I'd consider that something is wrong mechanically with a1300 hr engine.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with Jerry/MT - I read in Popular Mechanics that the diesel fuel filter should be changed regular as well as the air fliters - that has alot to do with proper fuel pressure and cleanliness getting to those injectors. Water could be getting into the fuel as well ( falling snow).


----------



## ilkebees (Jan 11, 2011)

I change the air filter regularly, but thanks for reminding me to check the fuel filter. I cracked the screw at the top of the fuel filter last week and turned the key, fuel came shooting out. Coincidently, it started right up next time I tried it. I haven't had time to try that again, I figure it was coincidence. I have pushed the engine fairly hard over the years, plowing snow off my 1/4 mile drive and bush hogging 15 acres. I tend to agree that it may be a fuel issue...


----------



## ilkebees (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks to both..I'll check the fuel filter...haven't changed that in......?


----------



## ilkebees (Jan 11, 2011)

BTW,
yes I took a glow plug out, reconnected it to the wire and turned the key. It glowed nicely..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ikebees? Does it use oil at all?


----------



## ilkebees (Jan 11, 2011)

Not really...


----------



## ilkebees (Jan 11, 2011)

update...after 2' of snow here today I was hoping it would start when I got home, so I did exactly what I did last time it started...put a jumper cable across the negative (I suspect I might have a bad ground connection) and cracked the fuel filter screw, turned key to get a squirt of fuel out, tightened screw and it then started right up. I am going to replace the ground and the fuel filter/drain the bowl.


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

ilkebees said:


> update...after 2' of snow here today I was hoping it would start when I got home, so I did exactly what I did last time it started...put a jumper cable across the negative (I suspect I might have a bad ground connection) and cracked the fuel filter screw, turned key to get a squirt of fuel out, tightened screw and it then started right up. I am going to replace the ground and the fuel filter/drain the bowl.


One thing I forgot to mention. Make sure all your connections in the fuel delivery system are tight. If they are not you can suck a little bit of air in and that can severly impact your fuel delivery. You should not have to open a bleeder screw prior to a start. That will let air into the system. Just make sure the system is well bled and then make sure the connections are tight.
It's alway a good idea to have a replacemnt filter on the shelf and to replace fuel filters before winter so they are fresh. Short of clogging the filter with dirt, Winter operation brings out the worst in fuel system problems.


----------



## ilkebees (Jan 11, 2011)

I replaced the negative cable to the frame and the tractor starts......go figure. I had cleaned and reterminated both ends, but the cable must have had some corrosion in the factory connections. It looked ok on the outside. $7 for the cable.


----------

